# Texas Trio Classic-Matagorda Tx-June 12th



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

The third annual Texas Trio Classic will be held June 12 in Matagorda. This is going to be our biggest year yet. $1500 cash for biggest trout. We have added an artificial only catagory this year. All proceeds benefit cancer research. There will be live music, a raffle, bbq plates and much more at the weigh in. Visit our website at www.texastrioclassic.com for all info. Follow us on facebook at www.facebook.com/txtrioclassic. 
Last year we donated $4,000 to cancer research. Come out and help support us to reach our goal of $7,000 this year!


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 18, 2006)

We would really appreciate everyone's support in this battle.

We are planning a fun, fair, fishing day in Matagorda.

Thanks to all of the previous teams/donors who have supported us.


----------



## Robets (May 6, 2010)

*One of the best up & coming!*

This is becoming one of the best tournaments around! If anyone wants to fish go to www.texastrioclassic.com !!!!


----------



## Robets (May 6, 2010)

2 1/2 weeks away!


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

Tournament is only 10 days away. Get your entry in the mail by Thursday to recieve your team discount. Two live bands at weigh in with Rich O Toole band headlining. Hope to see everyone there. www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## H-2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Plane ticket purchased, bag packed, and counting down days on calendar. This is a fun event with a LARGE payout (and the benefit is for a great cause). The after party is always a blast too. Heard the expectation is about 150 anglers. Lots of talk about this one. If you are interested in helping out a great cause and potentially winning some good money, get yourself entered!


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

Texas Trio Classic is this weekend. Hope you can make it out to support this great cause. www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## H-2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Heard there are tons of people headed down for this one - you boys better be ready for a BIG crowd. I know you had a hand full of teams sign up early, and I personally know of 6 teams that have yet to sign up. Most of the guides even stated that their charters wanted to enter the tournament. Everyone i talk to knows about this great event. I suspect you will exceed 30 teams which equals BIG payouts. Lots of people also talking about the fun after party as well. Hope you have those nice young ladies all ligned up to sell tons of raffle tickets


----------



## Robets (May 6, 2010)

The weather looks to hold up for this years tourney! Look forward to seeing everyone there on Sat June 12. Remember there is an early sign up on Friday June 11 from 5-10pm at Matagorda Harbor.


----------

